# San Antonio, Texas



## KCI (Apr 2, 2008)

We're thinking of an exchange into SA in 2009 and wonder whether spring or fall would be best and as II members our choices are limited.  Has anyone stayed at any of the 3 listed on II recently and what are your recommendations.  Thanks a bunch.  Linda


----------



## Shark Gal (Apr 2, 2008)

I haven't stayed in any Timeshare in San Antonio, but I recently moved from there 3 months ago.  I was a resident for 16 years.  I recommend spring if you are not use to the heat.  Their Fiesta week is in April.  Lots of parades and festivities.  Lots of wild flowers are out too and it is not as hot as September.  The dry months are July and August, so things can look really brown and dry in September.


----------



## PA- (Apr 2, 2008)

KCI said:


> We're thinking of an exchange into SA in 2009 and wonder whether spring or fall would be best and as II members our choices are limited.  Has anyone stayed at any of the 3 listed on II recently and what are your recommendations.  Thanks a bunch.  Linda



Either Spring or Fall is nice, with milder temperatures.  Spring is my favorite.  Seaworld and Fiesta TExas are open daily approx. may - sept.  The riverwalk is nice anytime.  Between Thanksgiving and Christmas the riverwalk is lit up, with floating nativity scenes on the river boats.  SA is a fairly difficult exchange anytime of the year, as it is the # 1 tourist destination in Texas with few timeshare units.


----------



## travel bug (Apr 10, 2008)

We have chosen to go to San Antonio this October 4th - if you go by the averages the weather should be very pleasant.  Already cold in Canada by then!!  We have a South African week to trade with and had an ongoing search going with no luck.  One morning I was doing some test searching with another week and was able to get the Wyndham La Cascada (right on the Riverwalk) for the week we wanted.  I'm sure it was definately a fluke as I've never seen another week available again - but I'm thrilled.  So I guess it never hurts to do a search as you might get lucky as we did.  It does sound like the spring might be a preatier time but the timing worked better for us in the fall and it's a city that I've always wanted to visit.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 10, 2008)

travel bug said:


> We have chosen to go to San Antonio this October 4th - if you go by the averages the weather should be very pleasant.  Already cold in Canada by then!!  We have a South African week to trade with and had an ongoing search going with no luck.  One morning I was doing some test searching with another week and was able to get the Wyndham La Cascada (right on the Riverwalk) for the week we wanted.  I'm sure it was definately a fluke as I've never seen another week available again - but I'm thrilled.  So I guess it never hurts to do a search as you might get lucky as we did.  It does sound like the spring might be a preatier time but the timing worked better for us in the fall and it's a city that I've always wanted to visit.



Early October is a great time to visit Texas,  warm but not the extreme heat of summer.  San Antonio is great and it looks like you've gotten a great resort.  

We just got back from a week at the Hyatt Regency River Walk hotel.  If you like Jazz be sure and stop in one night at Jim Cullum's Landing at the River Walk level of the Hyatt Regency.  His band is really good.  

Our favorite River Walk restaurants were Boudro's (order the guacamole which they make fresh at your table) and Paesano's (good Italian).  Stop in for a homemade root beer at Schilo's Deli (street level, next door to Casa Rio).

Have a great trip!


----------



## mshatty (Apr 10, 2008)

travel bug said:


> We have chosen to go to San Antonio this October 4th - if you go by the averages the weather should be very pleasant.  Already cold in Canada by then!!  We have a South African week to trade with and had an ongoing search going with no luck.  One morning I was doing some test searching with another week and was able to get the Wyndham La Cascada (right on the Riverwalk) for the week we wanted.  I'm sure it was definately a fluke as I've never seen another week available again - but I'm thrilled.  So I guess it never hurts to do a search as you might get lucky as we did.  It does sound like the spring might be a preatier time but the timing worked better for us in the fall and it's a city that I've always wanted to visit.



I stayed at La Cascada last November.  Great resort. If you want to see some photos, you can go here.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 10, 2008)

SPRING!  I went in the summer one time and came back looking like a burnt tart!  Had a great time but the heat was unbearable in the summer.  The time before we went in the Spring it was hot but not as bad as the summer.


----------



## aptiva (Apr 10, 2008)

Travelbug:
OMG!   What gives??    The exact  same happened to me.. 
Couldn't believe it!!
Sometime in this last month I was just browsing & wishing  & never expecting it to happen= & there it was, just sitting (waiting patiently for me)  for later in Oct./08     How lucky is that!!
Mike: 
Thanks for sharing your pics. Perfect..


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2008)

*Weather in February?*

Anyone know from personal experience what we might expect for typical temperatures the first week of February in San Antonio?  I'm expecting it to be jacket weather, no shorts, and certainly no outdoor swimming.  Am I right?

Betty


----------



## abbekit (Apr 14, 2008)

Betty said:


> Anyone know from personal experience what we might expect for typical temperatures the first week of February in San Antonio?  I'm expecting it to be jacket weather, no shorts, and certainly no outdoor swimming.  Am I right?
> 
> Betty



We were there for a week at the end of February this year.  It was a fluke that the weather was very warm, in the 70s and 80s, so it was possible to wear shorts and short sleeves.  But that was unusal.  

You are correct in thinking that jackets and no swimming are the norm.  You can look at historical weather info at:
http://www.wunderground.com/tripplanner/index.asp


----------



## snippet (Jun 10, 2008)

abbekit said:


> We were there for a week at the end of February this year.  It was a fluke that the weather was very warm, in the 70s and 80s, so it was possible to wear shorts and short sleeves.  But that was unusal.
> 
> You are correct in thinking that jackets and no swimming are the norm.  You can look at historical weather info at:
> http://www.wunderground.com/tripplanner/index.asp



Well that all depends on what your definition of jacket is.  Typically, we wear either a long sleeve shirt and do fine, or short sleeved shirt with a light weight jacket.  Kids can wear hoodies and do well, maybe even get too warm.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 10, 2008)

There is not usually much availability in SA, in either II or RCI.

I did notice the the Hyatt did deposit a few weeks for the fall this year, but I didn't want to travel in 08 but rather in 09.  I keep looking.

I have usually spotted SA for last minute trades when someone cancels or deposits late a week they decide they can't use.  

I was surprised to hear Wyndham La Cascada actually had a deposit in RCI, as it is a really small resort, only a 100 units total.  Perhaps it made some deposits as soon as it opened (Oct 07) when there was initial availability.  I noticed they opened with much announcement on Wyndham's TS site.  I visit the site often and did not see the announcement for the opening.  Wyndham is getting better about announcing/communicating new resort or new inventory openings.

There is sometimes Silverleaf Hill Country resort that has some availability, but you do have to plan ahead to pick it up, especially for summer/holiday weeks.  Off season is easier to get.  However the Hill Country resort is 45 minutes from the Riverwalk and La Cascada is 2 Blocks and Riverside Suites is on the Riverwalk.  So if that is what you are looking for they are better choices.

If someone is looking to rent La Cascada PM me for more information.


----------

